

Ask HN, The Yelp Fee.  what do you think? - socmoth
http://twitter.com/pm/status/3541117725

======
blasdel
<http://jwz.livejournal.com/1002269.html>

Yelp have always been extortionists, and don't even have the courtesy to be
upfront about it.

